# F30 electric seats retrofit



## sylver65 (Nov 14, 2019)

Kentulis said:


> The thing is that after my car has been locked for a while or it is in "sleeping mode" (dont know how to call it) and once I unlock it, driver seat works normally for a few minutes and yeah the memory button also lights up.
> 
> I will try to check the wiring this weekend, maybe something is not connected properly...


try to connect directly to FEM pin 51 e 52


----------



## sylver65 (Nov 14, 2019)

Drimacus said:


> Hi,
> I did this retrofit with success.
> I have only one issue.
> Missing Lin Slave seat heating passenger.
> ...


Try to connect pin 5 and 6 at pin 9 and 11 A42*1b for take K-CAN2


----------



## sylver65 (Nov 14, 2019)

Now I have put on pins 49 50 in A173*8B because my car work with K-CAN2 and now driver***8217;s seat working very well. The problem there is in LIN connection. The wires are crimped good . 
ISTA+ say LIN problem.
I don***8217;t understand why I have this problems.


----------



## kolba (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi guys! I stuck almost with the same problem.
I installed sport electrical seats from G20 in my F20 lci. 
Seats are functional, no errors related to airbag and seat belt as well.

Two problems still unsolved:
1) seat heating doesn't work, for both seats. 
2) i can't code SM2 module in E-SYS.

So i wanna solve the problem#2 first!
After many attempts i decided to create FA for G20 and try to code SM2 with fresh cafd. 
I've been able to detect cafd for swe. I choose the latest and tried to code, but stuck with following error: 
Class: com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil
ExecutionContext={category=VEHICLE, ecuid=(SM2,0x6d),PSdZEvent=
{message=MCDDiagService<id=78634, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadCPSfromECU,
service=RDBI_CPS - ReadDataByIdentifier Codierpruefstempel, description=error: negative response : conditionsNotCorrect, 
link=SM2_6D_ETHERNET>

Any ideas how to overcome it?


----------



## waseemnawaz29 (May 21, 2015)

hi guys! i know this is an old thread but worth asking i guess, thinking of attempting this retrofit, just confused on some points any help will be much appreciated. 

1. does fuse 27 have 2 connections at the back and we run 2 separate wires from each seat or as someone mentioned in earlier post do we need a "special wire with double head for fuse 27", if this is needed is there a part number for it.

2. are PIN4 and PIN3 on idrive controller empty or do you have to splice wires?

3. the part numbers listed for the connectors, does this include neccessary wire or do you have to order these seperate?

many thanks in advanced


----------



## DSH7 (May 25, 2020)

Great info, I would love to do this project. Anyone know if the tutorial is the same regardless of LH drive vs RH drive?


----------



## f20Shadow (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi. I have been browsing a few threads on this retrofit, a lot of info to digest! I have just purchased 4 series F36 front seats, to go in my 2018 f20 LCI2. Currently the car has non heated manual seats, sports seat, full leather. The F36 seats I have are heated and memory electric. Also the seats have summer 2017 date stamps so coincides with the time my car was built. MIne is a 2018MY and i am told the donor vehicle F36 is also a 2018. 

The car has folding mirrors from factory, which I understand is in important on this retrofit as my car therefore has the LIN bus fitted?

Also, the white module box is under the drivers seat on the new F36 seats, but there is no white module box for the passenger seat. There is a smaller black box, which I believe to be a seat heating ecu module (?).

With the right coding, will this be possible? Is there something about the F36 seats that means it wont work on my car? I have heard a few people succeed at retrofitting F30 / F31 electric memory seats to their F20's, but nothing yet on the F36 seats. Hopefully it will work. 

Any advice/info greatly appreciated. 

Regards.


----------



## Jarek.Szymczak1981 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello. 
X14*1b
Pin 26, pin 25 are not needed in this connector ??


----------



## mutuax (Nov 30, 2020)

sylver65 said:


> Now I have put on pins 49 50 in A173*8B because my car work with K-CAN2 and now driver***8217;s seat working very well. The problem there is in LIN connection. The wires are crimped good .
> ISTA+ say LIN problem.
> I don***8217;t understand why I have this problems.


Hello... I have the same problem
Wanted to ask if you solved it somehow?!?


----------



## sylver65 (Nov 14, 2019)

[QUOTE = "mutuax, post: 13477507, membro: 905738"]
Ciao ... ho lo stesso problema
Volevo chiedere se l'hai risolto in qualche modo?!?
[/CITAZIONE]
no.

Voglio provare a cambiare il FEM e mettere un modello ALTO, forse il problema è la versione HARDWARE del FEM.

Ne ho uno con hardware BASSO


----------



## mutuax (Nov 30, 2020)

sylver65 said:


> [QUOTE = "mutuax, post: 13477507, membro: 905738"]
> Ciao ... ho lo stesso problema
> Volevo chiedere se l'hai risolto in qualche modo?!?
> [/CITAZIONE]
> ...


Fammi sapere se cambia qualcosa 
Hi visto che e un problema frequente


----------



## f20Shadow (Jun 22, 2020)

mutuax said:


> Hello... I have the same problem
> Wanted to ask if you solved it somehow?!?


Hi, yes I had same issue. Missing LIN component on ISTA. It was pin 25 and 26 not in my yellow connector from factory. So you have to add those two pins into the connector. One is live wire, the other is ground wire...

Hope this helps


----------



## mutuax (Nov 30, 2020)

f20Shadow said:


> Hi, yes I had same issue. Missing LIN component on ISTA. It was pin 25 and 26 not in my yellow connector from factory. So you have to add those two pins into the connector. One is live wire, the other is ground wire...
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you for your reply!
Pin 25 and 26 from passenger side are powering the module... I have this two installed from the factory... Cuz I had heated non electric seats


----------



## f20Shadow (Jun 22, 2020)

mutuax said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> Pin 25 and 26 from passenger side are powering the module... I have this two installed from the factory... Cuz I had heated non electric seats


I will write to you in more detail when I get back from work. Do you have a picture of the error on ISTA please? If you already have heated seats then yes you have no problems with pins 25 & 26.


----------



## mutuax (Nov 30, 2020)

f20Shadow said:


> I will write to you in more detail when I get back from work. Do you have a picture of the error on ISTA please? If you already have heated seats then yes you have no problems with pins 25 & 26.


I appreciate your help
This is my error


----------



## Stevief30 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi I’m fitting heated seats to my f30 and I have the small heating control units in both front seats, I have done power and ground now the pin 8 of the yellow plugs under the seats do both of these cables go to pin 18 of A174*14b or is this just for the drivers seat ?

cheers Steve


----------



## emir1266 (Feb 26, 2021)

everywill said:


> My 2012 F30 320d originally come with cloth manual seats. Luckily, sourced a set of leather sport seats with full electric adjustment + memory +heating + rear split folding. Several month ago, I spent a whole day got this fitted according to wiring diagram in ISTA-D. Since there's nobody help, haven't took photos. So this is mainly a brief guide of parts purchase and wiring.
> 
> *Parts*: (I always buy extra pin/contacts just in case. So the quantity below is usually one or two more than what you actually need.)
> 
> ...


hi,

I know this topic is quite old but it's the only good one I've come across. I have installed my new seats with heating and back width support. I have bought the cable for the backwidth support but I have no clue on how to install it lol. I know how to install it on the fuse box but I don't know how to install it on the yellow connector underneath the seat. any help would be greatly appreciated!

kind regards! 😀


----------



## poopdolla (Jul 7, 2016)

I’ve got an f30 I’m trying to retrofit heated seats into as well. I did not purchase new seats but elected to add heating pads to my existing seats. Undoing the upholstery was not that hard a job actually. In any case I got the pads installed and the connectors plugged into my seat module (large one with CAN bus) and then 494 VO coded the IHKA, FEM_BODY, and SM. Obviously, I also installed a new climate control button panel with heated seat buttons. Unfortunately I do not get any response when pressing the drivers button.

I did not install the heated seat module (small one with LIN bus) in the passenger side yet. Could this be the cause for the drivers side not working?

If not, anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## poopdolla (Jul 7, 2016)

Resolution to my issue here: Seat Control Module Coding


----------



## poopdolla (Jul 7, 2016)

Also, adding a heating pad on TOP of the occupancy sensor on the passenger's side is a big no no, as I found out the hard way. The occupancy sensor will read permanently occupied and you'll have to keep the seat belt plugged in all the time or code out the sensor. I don't like either of those solutions, especially the first, since those passenger airbags would needlessly blow in the event of an accident. Luckily I found a factory heating equipped passenger's seat cushion on eBay and will install it. If you're doing this retrofit in the future, learn from my mistake!


----------



## QTB (May 14, 2021)

Hello. 
Thank you for this really very informative tutorial. thanks to you, I was able to get started! 
I know the subject is now old, but this weekend I changed my basic manual seats to electric (non-heated) sports seats on my BMW F30. 

however, i have the same problem as kentulis: my driver's seat only works a few seconds after unlocking the car. after some time, the buttons do not respond until the next start ...

I connected pins 5 and 6 of the yellow plug to pins 4 and 3 of the Idrive wheel (equipped with a touchpad in my case.). I haven't been able to code the seats yet but I read here that I still had to move my seats normally ...

I don't know if you found a solution to this problem. do you have to connect the cables directly to the FEM? if so, do you have to connect to pins 49 and 50 (k-can 2) or to pins 51 and 52 (k-can)?

thank you so much


----------



## esi183 (Dec 11, 2021)

mutuax said:


> Hello... I have the same problem
> Wanted to ask if you solved it somehow?!?


I just completed this retrofit successfully and got a driver missing LIN error to begin with. It seems there are two flavours of this error:

1) if the missing LIN is on the passenger side i.e. without the big white seat module (which itself is only on the driver side for F30), your car probably didn't have heated seats to begin with and you probably had to add wiring to passenger side. Therefore there is likely a power/ground/LIN signal wiring issue preventing the small black passenger module from being recognised - tl;dr: check wiring. 

2) The error I got was not the above; it was for the driver side, which since retrofitting the memory seats is no longer controlled by the LIN bus, but KCAN2. If you're getting this error you probably started out with manual heated seats. This was solved by VO coding in my case: I figured the old LIN control at the REM wasn't being overwritten when I VO-coded 459 (electric/memory) only. Therefore, after VO-coding 459 to all relevant ECUs, I uncoded 494 (heated seats) from REM and coded it back again. And no more error!

tl;dr: VO code 459 to all ECUs, uncode 494 from REM and code it back,

Hope this helps all of you - this seems to be an issue that's not been widely solved on various forums, and indeed was the cause of much anxiety for me. But the fix was simple (for me at least)


----------



## Redluaf (10 mo ago)

everywill said:


> My 2012 F30 320d originally come with cloth manual seats. Luckily, sourced a set of leather sport seats with full electric adjustment + memory +heating + rear split folding. Several month ago, I spent a whole day got this fitted according to wiring diagram in ISTA-D. Since there's nobody help, haven't took photos. So this is mainly a brief guide of parts purchase and wiring.
> 
> *Parts*: (I always buy extra pin/contacts just in case. So the quantity below is usually one or two more than what you actually need.)
> 
> ...


Hi mate I’ve got some f80 seats I want to put in my f30 2014 can u help me please


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

esi183 said:


> I just completed this retrofit successfully and got a driver missing LIN error to begin with. It seems there are two flavours of this error:
> 
> 1) if the missing LIN is on the passenger side i.e. without the big white seat module (which itself is only on the driver side for F30), your car probably didn't have heated seats to begin with and you probably had to add wiring to passenger side. Therefore there is likely a power/ground/LIN signal wiring issue preventing the small black passenger module from being recognised - tl;dr: check wiring.
> 
> ...




After doing this coding the passenger seat still does not work, I have done these 2 FDL coding. Everything works perfect.

REM/ HW_OPTION BODY LIN SH/ Aktiv
REM/ SEAT HEATING_LOW_FRONT/ LIN BF


----------



## azfarzhyder (5 mo ago)

Hi guys, i know this is an old thread and il be lucky to see a response. I have heated manual leather seats with the electric side bolster things. Would a fully electric & memory heated seat version still need all the above? Or a plug & play? As the seat does have power for the button and heated seats etc? As im looking to fit the electric moving seat, just unsure if i need to add more stuff in? As i want it to work with the keys as well if possible.


----------



## jalami (Feb 8, 2016)

azfarzhyder said:


> Hi guys, i know this is an old thread and il be lucky to see a response. I have heated manual leather seats with the electric side bolster things. Would a fully electric & memory heated seat version still need all the above? Or a plug & play? As the seat does have power for the button and heated seats etc? As im looking to fit the electric moving seat, just unsure if i need to add more stuff in? As i want it to work with the keys as well if possible.


Check the electrical schematic. you will need coding


----------

